# Birthday Cake



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Today is my birthday. Without fail my neighbor delivered my favorite
Dessert of all time…Rice Crispy Treats…she makes them for my birthday
every year for many, many moons…She also gave me a lily of the valley
Bouquet… I made an Italian Cream Cake for the occasion, and my son popped in with a chocolate strawberry shortcake…I sent him home with 
the cake cause one big fat cake is more than enough for us…
Anyhow, I’ve been dying to make this cake, my birthday was a good excuse to make it.
I made it in two 9” spring pans ( not 3 pans) you must use parchment
paper in order to get the cake out of the pans. recipe is in the photos..
I added 1/2 teaspoon of salt to the recipe.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday! 

Hope it and the ones to come are all happy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I used to make this cake frequently. It was always a big hit.
I figured out the calories for a Nutrition class. It was only 1000 cal a piece! 
Just don't tell a group of young women eating it.

Happy Birthday, I'm glad you were born!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday! 🍻 🌠 🎉 🎊 🎈💝

Everything you touch is beautiful.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Knot. Doesn't this forum have a Birthday Sticky? If not I'm gonna start one. Of course with admin approval.....lol


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I already said in that other thread but at your age you kay not have heard it.

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hope it and the ones to come are all happy.


thank you Dave.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I used to make this cake frequently. It was always a big hit.
> I figured out the calories for a Nutrition class. It was only 1000 cal a piece!
> Just don't tell a group of young women eating it.
> 
> Happy Birthday, I'm glad you were born!


Thanks Nik…


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Happy Birthday! 🍻 🌠 🎉 🎊 🎈💝
> 
> Everything you touch is beautiful.


Thanks Rocky


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Happy Birthday Knot. Doesn't this forum have a Birthday Sticky? If not I'm gonna start one. Of course with admin approval.....lol


Thanks JV


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> I already said in that other thread but at your age you kay not have heard it.
> 
> *Happy Birthday!*


Thanks Colby.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday TK.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Happy Birthday TK.


Thanks, Wooley.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy birthday,


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> Happy birthday,


Thanks Steve.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks, Dave.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I did noy seer this until tomorrow your time.

Happy B-day from my corner too. 

Remember the wise man does not remember how many they have, just the day that they have it.

May you have many more healthy and pleasant ones in the coming decades.

You do matter to this forum, much more than we tell you.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> I did noy seer this until tomorrow your time.
> 
> Happy B-day from my corner too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ed.


----------

